# win98 runter, linux runter?



## 4nd3rl (11. Juni 2002)

hellas, 
kurze frage um mir mein system nicht zu schrotten, bzw. grösseren problemen aus dem weg zu gehen:

1.win98 auf hda, suse 8.0 auf hdb, lilo mit auf hda druf, logo!
jetzt möchte ich gerne win98 runternehmen und xp ausprobieren...
deshalb gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass mir xp meine mbr`s vergurckt und dann lilo im anus ist... oder nicht? wie sollt ichs anstellen ohne linux neu installieren zu müssen?

2.wenn ich beide platten formatieren möchte, wie fang ich am besten an? ich tippe mal auf linux... was meint ihr?

mutschos gratsias senjoreth

andy


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Juni 2002)

du editierst die /etc/lilo.conf

su -c 'vi /etc/lilo.conf"

suchst den punkt :

boot=/dev/hda 

und schreibst [einfügemodus i] da 

boot=/dev/fd0

vi saven [esc] [ : ] [w]
vi verlassen [ : ][q]

dann schiebst du ne leere diskette 
ins laufwerk fd0 und gibst auf der 
konsole lilo ein.

Dann schreibt er dir den lilo auf die diskette.
Mach ein test mit booten von diskette (muesst alles klappen) und schon hast du 
alle vorkehrungen getroffen.

du kannst den lilo später wieder umkonfigurieren um ohne diskette zu booten.
Ist aber gut immer eine disk mit lilo zu haben


----------



## Ripper (13. Juni 2002)

Und eine kleine info nebenbei bei format C bleibt Linux Erhalten. Also keine einfach mutig drangehen


----------



## 4nd3rl (13. Juni 2002)

@ripper:
nicht böse werden, aber das hat mit meinen fragen jetzt nichts zu tun, hmm?!!


----------

